# Bernie memes



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I enjoy these way too much


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Obi-Wan Sanders










Bernie Leone


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bernie Sanders Turned His Inauguration Meme Into a Sweatshirt for Charity


All proceeds will go to Meals on Wheels Vermont




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

10,000 likes


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Apparently, the lady who knit the mittens has had her email inbox exploding with requests for them from all over the world.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Apparently, the lady who knit the mittens has had her email inbox exploding with requests for them from all over the world.


yea, pretty rad! I'm digging the., depending where you look on this forum Bernie is both a villain and a hero, often to the same people


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One for tonight...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a woman on Etsy and Ravelry selling these crochet patterns...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

sulphur said:


> One for tonight...
> 
> View attachment 347085


Saw this one yesterday. It literally had me laughing. It's so friggin' perfect!!!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Bernie's a hardcore powder hound from Vermont


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

27 posts with political content and not so much as a whimper from the cancel crowd.

Funny how that works eh?

Intermittent or selective outrage at work?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Funny how that works eh?


lol. theyre selling their your soul for the likes.

started by the political crowd.

f-ing love it


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> lol. theyre selling their your soul for the likes.
> 
> started by the political crowd.
> 
> f-ing love it


Perhaps... or perhaps it was an experiment.
I have no dog in it either way, just acknowledging the hypocrisy.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Or perhaps it's humour based on an image


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> ... or perhaps it was an experiment.


juicy., tell me more..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

SG-Rocker said:


> 27 posts with political content and not so much as a whimper from the cancel crowd.
> 
> Funny how that works eh?
> 
> Intermittent or selective outrage at work?


Report it then.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Report it then.


yep,., report it. I'd love to see how the mods handle it

ps- remember, Bernie is coming for your cheeseburgers


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a political figure, in a non political running joke. So it's not political. 

Checkmate.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

So, who exactly is this "cancel crowd" you are talking about?


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Klon Bernie JHS Tumnus Centura Ryra Soul Food KTR Myolnir | Reverb


Bernie Klon. Best one yet. Free shipping.




reverb.com


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> yep,., report it. I'd love to see how the mods handle it
> 
> ps- remember, Bernie is coming for your cheeseburgers


Socialismmmmmmmmmm....... burgers....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Socialismmmmmmmmmm....... burgers....


I'll pm you, put my order in


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's certainly taken off quickly--startign not long after the inauguration.
First Biden gets upstaged by Harris, then Bernie.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Then there's the Jason Mamoa gif--that I can't really save--but I can view on Intagram (I'm not signed up for it & I can view it)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKWVmX-DY89/


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

zontar said:


> Then there's the Jason Mamoa gif--that I can't really save--but I can view on Intagram (I'm not signed up for it & I can view it)
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKWVmX-DY89/


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Even Bernie jumped on the meme wagon and used it for a good cause.

On Thursday, Sanders' official site began taking preorders for a crewneck sweatshirt showing the image of a grumpy Sanders in the chair, with the "Bernie" logo. It's $45, but sold out right away. The site dubbed the shirt the "Chairman Sanders crewneck" and advertises it as showing, "Vermont jacket, Vermont gloves, Vermont common sense." The site adds that 100% of proceeds go to Meals on Wheels Vermont.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Even Bernie jumped on the meme wagon and used it for a good cause.


post #16


laristotle said:


> Bernie Sanders Turned His Inauguration Meme Into a Sweatshirt for Charity
> 
> 
> All proceeds will go to Meals on Wheels Vermont
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel like there’s something about this phenomenon that Im just not getting.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Who the hell is Bernie and what the hell is he doing in Penticton? 








If he's that cold he should be wearing a beanie. One of these.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are still making/posting Bernie memes, aren't you just kind of like people who keep repeating a joke or funny lines from a movie and such? "Remember that... bla bla bla, ha ha ha" 

I was laughing at a few on Friday and my son just rolled his eyes and told me it's already over. People finding it funny now might as well tattoo a big L on their forehead.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The screaming woman/cat memes were easy enough for anyone to make by typing 'attack/counter attack' dialogue onto the same pic.
Bernie creators need the skill of photoshop and such to superimpose his image onto a variety of backgrounds.
What's funny for one, may not be for others.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

zztomato said:


> If you are still making/posting Bernie memes, aren't you just kind of like people who keep repeating a joke or funny lines from a movie and such? "Remember that... bla bla bla, ha ha ha"
> 
> I was laughing at a few on Friday and my son just rolled his eyes and told me it's already over. People finding it funny now might as well tattoo a big L on their forehead.


If I was "cool" I wouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I did that one.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


>


EXCELLENT!! Thanks for the laugh.

@laristotle can't miss seeing this and saving a copy of the pic.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

spacebard said:


>


From what I recall the lower left corner was always the last to be picked. Usually the person there had the least important "star power". Had to look up who Demond Wilson was.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking for Bernie perhaps


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Looking for Bernie perhaps
> View attachment 347638


Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

These memes are like a car crash. You just can't look away.
I've had enough though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> These memes are like a car crash. You just can't look away.
> I've had enough though.


The Mods deleted them all on TGP


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> The Mods deleted them all on TGP


not all. they did find a line


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Gear Page is a place to go if you have a giant stick up your ass.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> The Gear Page is a place to go if you have a giant stick up your ass.


I just gotta ask 'cause I've never been there myself, what's it like?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> The Gear Page is a place to go if you have a giant stick up your ass.


Same with TalkBass.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I just gotta ask 'cause I've never been there myself, what's it like?


it's nice. they have gear, they have a pub and a few folks that used to come here. great thread on old dream cars and Bond girls over there right now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> The Mods deleted them all on TGP


Snowflake central?

Surprise surprise.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

vadsy said:


> it's nice. they have gear, they have a pub and a few folks that used to come here. great thread on old dream cars and Bond girls over there right now.


I go to look at the funny pictures and gifs thread. The "What's on your workbench" thread in the "small luthiers" section. A couple of others, but that's about it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Snowflake central?
> 
> Surprise surprise.


I think you just got your feelings hurt, same reason you left here. going there didn't solve it, time to reflect, it may not be them.....

they've built something and it seems to be growing, can't please everyone


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 347730


"Well the change was made uptown and the Big Man joined the band" .............................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it's nice. they have gear, they have a pub and a few folks that used to come here. great thread on old dream cars and Bond girls over there right now.


So you've been there with playa? Do you supply your own stick or do they?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> So you've been there with playa? Do you supply your own stick or do they?


I think the stick hate comes from people who don't play well with others but that ain't no fault of TGP. play by the rules and you'll be fine, just like life.....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

player99 said:


> The Gear Page is a place to go if you have a giant stick up your ass.


i lol'd, because it's mostly true



vadsy said:


> it's nice. they have gear, they have a pub and a few folks that used to come here. great thread on old dream cars and Bond girls over there right now.


do they still talk about tan pants?



vadsy said:


> I think the stick hate comes from people who don't play well with others but that ain't no fault of TGP. play by the rules and you'll be fine, just like life.....


not necessarily. the first time i was kicked out of there, it was because i called pete townshend a pedo, and for context, linked a news article showing how he was banned from entering florida because of it. 
the 2nd time, it was because someone who was offended by the pedo pete thing recognized my lack of capital letters and minimal punctuation and pointed me out to a moderator. that sounds pretty stickish to me


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm hearing less tan pants jokes but that doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> it's nice. they have gear, they have a pub and a few folks that used to come here. great thread on old dream cars and Bond girls over there right now.


I dropped in there to have a look around. Ended up looking at a Telecaster with 3 tele bridge pickups. 
Never seen that before.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I dropped in there to have a look around. Ended up looking at a Telecaster with 3 tele bridge pickups.
> Never seen that before.


one of these?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> one of these?


Yup. Just lika that. Interesting, any idea how they sound?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Yup. Just lika that. Interesting, any idea how they sound?


this one is L&M on Whyte. sounded terrible. well, not terrible but not my favourite. nasal x3 but I wish I had my rig rather than the store HR Deluxe 3 set on impulse power. it looks cool as shit but may need some massaging to get sounding right


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> this one is L&M on Whyte. sounded terrible. well, not terrible but not my favourite. nasal x3 but I wish I had my rig rather than the store HR Deluxe 3 set on impulse power. it looks cool as shit but may need some massaging to get sounding right


Sounds like a pass on that one. Looking cool and sounding good don't always go hand in hand.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> The Gear Page is a place to go if you have a giant stick up your ass.


This was just posted by a TGP Mod in response to the Bernie Memes.:

_"Posts reported and removed. Please don’t post any more Meme’s of political figures (otherwise it increases the risk of a thread from being locked). Also, please avoid openly questioning a Mod note after an action has been taken as that violates Rule 7._​​_And since the question has been raised, the only way a Member receives an Infraction is because they have a current Warning (usually associated with the same rule violation). In the future, if you have a question, concern or issue with any moderator or moderator action, you have the right to PM the site Administrator Scott Peterson._​​_Thank you."_​
OVER BERNIE MEMES! Thankfully up here in Canada we're just a little more relaxed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> This was just posted by a TGP Mod in response to the Bernie Memes.:
> 
> _"Posts reported and removed. Please don’t post any more Meme’s of political figures (otherwise it increases the risk of a thread from being locked). Also, please avoid openly questioning a Mod note after an action has been taken as that violates Rule 7._​​_And since the question has been raised, the only way a Member receives an Infraction is because they have a current Warning (usually associated with the same rule violation). In the future, if you have a question, concern or issue with any moderator or moderator action, you have the right to PM the site Administrator Scott Peterson._​​_Thank you."_​
> OVER BERNIE MEMES! Thankfully up here in Canada we're just a little more relaxed.


seems like a simple follow the rules sort of thing. mods doing their job, giving an explanation and having an open door policy for questions., can't believe this is viewed as a 'giant stick up their ass' argument


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

player99 said:


>


Thanks, I couldn't find one that would work for me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 348430


To the moon Bernie, to the moon.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 349526


Bernie's the filling in a Muppet Sandwich?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

